# little Abandoned house in the overgrowth..Nov/Dec 2011 c



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

Love this place..very little history but from what i know the was a fire that started in the bedroom of this little place owned by an old couple..i cant quite undersand for what reason some people just leave all their personal bits and bobs behind..a life time of collecting things just left behind...some of no value but sentimental, others of value..it baffles me..but they have their reasons.I know its not derelict but it is abandoned and may be an interesting look for a few on here..Any way..a few photos to follow...


----------



## gingrove (Dec 29, 2011)

Love the picture of the melted clock - Very Salvadore Dahli! Did you find out if the old couple survived the fire? If not, that could explain the photos and clothes abandoned there.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Love the picture of the melted clock - Very Salvadore Dahli! Did you find out if the old couple survived the fire? If not, that could explain the photos and clothes abandoned there.



no..cant find anything out at all?...


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 29, 2011)

One of those locations that have so much left behind on a personel footing it does make you wonder if they did 
Fingers crossed.
Nice stuff Ninja Kitten 
Their bed time reading got me lol 


SK


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice shots and find Kitten


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 29, 2011)

Their bed time reading got me lol 


what else is the to read..


----------



## smiler (Dec 29, 2011)

Thought Provoking, visited a similar site with Muppet, I didn’t feel comfortable there at all, lots of things melted into one mass from which it was possible to recognise bits and pieces of everyday items, not the nicest of explores.
Thanks for Posting.


----------



## Ace5150 (Dec 29, 2011)

I noticed the jewellery box was strangely devoid of any contents, whereas the silver spoons had been overlooked.
Great pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Excellent work Kitten. These abandonments are so sad. Reminds me of my Alberts Cottage thread.


----------



## neill (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey Ninja you really get about, love the threads, keep them coming!


----------



## inceptionwave (Jan 2, 2012)

Great pictures, nice work. I wonder if they did as they left alot of memories there like photos?


----------



## Ratters (Jan 2, 2012)

Sad story behind it but nice report/photos & well presented though.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 2, 2012)

It's always sad when a place is left like this.


Nice report.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 3, 2012)

What a delightful find. Agree with Gingrove...the melted clock is amazing. 
So many interesting things and such a lovely little building.


----------



## krisan (Jan 3, 2012)

the melted clock is really eerie!! very thought provoking find tho


----------

